# Michigan bred horses



## GREENWOODMINIS (Feb 2, 2007)

I bought my first Michigan bred horse in dec...he is almost all shetland but, pure michigan bred on his dams side.

I am trying to learn more about these michigan horses...could anyone tell me about or have pictures of

Midget mike

michigans tv image

michigans instant replay

michigans proud image

michigans silver momma

michigans hart of the lake

also, could you tell me about your michigan bred horses in your program...

thanks to all

lis


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 2, 2007)

We have quite a few Michigan bred horses here at Coventry Lane, one is our 33.50" jet black and white miniature stallion "Tawny Ridge Kiss a Super Star" aka...Angus....which is related to your new guy and we have a buckskin pinto stallion now "Coventry's Golden Edition" that is currently ASPC and will be AMHR registered and being only 35.50" with Michigans in his background. We also have the Michigan bred ASPC stallion "Buckeye WCF Steel in Love" that is a direct son of "Michigans Man of Steel" that was owned by Lyn Jacobs and is now at the Taylor Pony Farm in Ohio, and we have some ASPC mares that are Michigan bred also like BRS Apache Rose..aka Patches and we are in the process of aquiring another Michigan filly that is ASPC/AMHR that is jet black having two ICE blue eyes. They are listed on our website and there is various Michigans like you mentioned also in their pedigree. Bruce is very up on the Michigan's background and that is where we have learned all about the "Michigan's". We are expecting our first foal crop from Angus and his background carries the blue eyes as well so we are hoping for some outstanding foals from him this spring.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 2, 2007)

Taylor Pony Farm will have lots of information on Michigan ponies and should have some pictures of some of the horses you mentioned. Email them I am sure they will send you information.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 2, 2007)

We live about 30 minutes from the taylor pony farm






www.taylorponyfarm.com

You can find pictures of all the horses you just listed there. Midget Mike should be on the 'breeding stock' page or something like that, scroll down.

The rest should be on the ASPC H.O.F or CONGRESS CHAMPION pages or i'm sure you can find pics of them somewhere on their website.

I can tell you one thing about them, you cannot beat the michigan ponies in the ring lol. Believe me, i've tried



. They dominate every class here in area 2 especially in the ASPC ring, if you have one of the taylors in your class or a michigan horse then your automatically fighting for second. I'm sure its like that in other areas as well.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 3, 2007)

Crunch that we co own with fran has all michigan breeding on his dams side hes aspc/amhr

michigans moma mia

michigans instant replay

michigans silver momma

cant wait for the may sale at taylors. we have two aspc/amhr foals coming sired by crunch



:


----------



## JeanH (Feb 3, 2007)

Tom Taylor has a special code he uses when naming all of his ponies, and he can tell you the exact pedigree of any "Michigan" prefixed pony based soley on its name.

The Taylor's are one of the nicest, most well respected families, in the shetland industry. It is truly a family affair for them. As Leanna said, it's a very tough go to beat the Taylor's in any halter class - they are the best of the best at showing ponies to their fullest potential.

In 1988, we traveled from Oregon to Ohio to show at the Shetland Congress for the ASPC's 100 year anniversary. They had a cute little red weanling colt that Tom said we could have for $350 - that colt was none other than Michigan's Hart Breaker. We didn't take him home because he hadn't been weaned yet, and it was such a long drive in some extreme heat to take the risk.

Jean


----------



## Lewella (Feb 3, 2007)

JeanH said:


> In 1988, we traveled from Oregon to Ohio to show at the Shetland Congress for the ASPC's 100 year anniversary. They had a cute little red weanling colt that Tom said we could have for $350 - that colt was none other than Michigan's Hart Breaker. We didn't take him home because he hadn't been weaned yet, and it was such a long drive in some extreme heat to take the risk.
> 
> Jean


Oh My!

The only Michigan bred horse currently in my breeding program is Willowlawn's Mr. Unique who is a son of Michigan's Freeway Fred who is sired by none other than Michigan's Hart Breaker.



:


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 3, 2007)

Lisa I sent you pictures of TV Image and GQ twice now.... didnt you get them? Image is now back at Doc Taylors. I traded her for the Remington Steel Colt.The grey mare driven by a lady with the res champ ribbon is TV Image.

Lyn


----------



## foxlanefarm (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is our ASPC/AMHR stallion Michigan's Fox Fire. He sure made showing fun,we kinda got spoiled! :bgrin . He is also a great pleasure driving horse.

We also own a very nice Modern Mare Michigan's Nallah who was a hoot showing as a harness pony.

*Michigan's Fox Fire * AMHR/ASPC Halter & Performance HALL OF FAME 2004 GRAND CHAMPION NATIONAL ALL STAR HALTER STALLION

& RESERVE CHAMPION PLEASURE DRIVING HORSE winner of TWENTY ONE HALTER GRAND CHAMPIONSHIPS & multiple Champion of Champions


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is my Michigan bred stud colt last December, Texaco MGS. His dam is Michigan's Casual Affair who is sired by Michigan's Action Jackson (Congress Champion). I have high hopes for this guy in the show ring and the breeding shed!


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 5, 2007)

This is my mare "Country's Etched With Class (HOF)." She is a daughter of "Michigan's Rambo (HOF)" who was a Congress Grand Champion halter stallion and Rambo is by "Michigan's King Pin (HOF)". The Taylors have beautiful horses of all types (mini, foundation, classic, and modern) and they have been breeding long enough to know what a good horse is and have deep pedigrees of home-bred horses.

Here is my mare:






Her sire:






And grandsire:






You can see that the Taylors really have consistency down pat. I have always been very impressed with their horses, and they work hard to promote them at both Nationals and Congress.

Andrea


----------

